# what exactly are slow burning carbs?



## pood (Jan 12, 2004)

been bulking the last 3 weeks, gained bout 5 lbs. Not sure if it's fat or muscle, but i do eat very healthy.


maybe, i should do the bulking w/ slow burners instead

and do mini cycles, because i know once i hit 170 lbs, and start cardio, itl lbe really hard because ill ahve so much on me and i just wont want to run.


can someone give me example of slow burning carb?

as for food for cutting for the slow burners diet, do i just cut some of the calories? or will i need to change foods?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2004)

Oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, legumes.  These are examples.  Typically lower GI carbs with lots of fiber.  The fiber helps slow down digestion, hence the "slow burning" term.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by pood *_
> 
> as for food for cutting for the slow burners diet, do i just cut some of the calories? or will i need to change foods?



I find it much easier to change foods personally.  Specifically, switching to more fibrous veggies than starchy carbs.  

Oatmeal, brown rice, yams etc are great but very carbohyrate/calorie dense imo.

You might even want to make that switch now and here is my reasoning....

You have gained 5 lbs in three weeks and can't tell if it is muscle or fat.  Best case scenario, a little of it could be water too.

I would slow it down, as you may have misjudged your maintenance slightly.  Also, there is no sin in throwing some dieting days or even a week or two in there as needed to correct the issue.

Also, I am biased as I have seen many endos gain too much to fast and seriously regret it as I have done myself.

Edit:  didn't read that you were asking specifically about slow burner plan...I haven't read up on that one.


----------

